# Free Waterfowl Junkie Giveaway!



## nodakoutdoors.com

Win your choice of the "NEW" Table Mount Bird Hitch,Original Bird Hitch or Silloguard available from Waterfowl Junkie:

http://www.waterfowljunkie.com

To win, all you have to do is respond to this thread with anything. We'll let it run for a couple weeks, as usual.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## twopopper

Thanks for the chance!!!!


----------



## Ref

GREAT product! Thanks Waterfowl Junkie


----------



## ZackC

thanks for a shot


----------



## Wetland Warriors

Bird hitch! bird hitch! bird hitch!


----------



## take'em down

Thanks for the chance Waterfowl Junkie!!


----------



## w57

Count me in


----------



## ckbeggs

Thanks for the chance Waterfowl Junkie!!! Great Product!!


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin

Thanks, Waterfowl Junkies! Count Me In


----------



## Bull Sprig

Thanks Bob!


----------



## fhalum

Awesome!


----------



## fishermans

Thanks Waterfowl Junkies!!!


----------



## cforthunder

Im in!


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Thanks! I really want to get a BIRD HITCH!


----------



## thefonz

Count me in!! Thanks!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

What I wouldn't give to have one of those!! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## schnidy60

I want one! !


----------



## pappyhat

Count me in too! Thx for the chance.


----------



## zwohl

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

Already have bird hitch & love it..so 'ill take the Silloguard. Thanks for the Oppertunity!


----------



## wtrfowl14

Thanks for another opportunity. Maybe this time I will luck out. Lets bring on the birds!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Thanks for the great give away......all products are top notch!


----------



## INhonker1

ANYTHING ANYTHING ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## BW57

yessir I'm in


----------



## lesserhunter

i wouldnt mind another bird hitch


----------



## mohallfisher

Sign me up!


----------



## jimmyjohn13

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## honkstopper

count me in


----------



## wurgs

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## templey_41

Table mount for me! Love my original! Great product and even if you don't win buy one they will save you a ton of time.


----------



## dadandydog

Put my name in the hat.
Thanks
DDD


----------



## duckdogsroc

count me in


----------



## ShineRunner

Thanks for the chance! :beer:


----------



## huntingmaniac

Bird Hitch! Thanks for the chance! :beer:


----------



## d_sorens

Thanks!!


----------



## Quack_Kills

Thanks waterfowl junkie!!


----------



## JDP

Count me in :beer:


----------



## ezzie77

I want 1 so bad.... Pick me pick me....


----------



## rapala_09

Poor college student! Giveaways are Great!!!


----------



## the professor

Love the bird hitch. :beer:


----------



## sws002

Would love a bird hitch! Planning a snow goose trip this spring!


----------



## GooseSlayer14

count me in!!


----------



## charoldson

always love free stuff


----------



## hardcoredecs

I'm in.


----------



## Buddy10

i'm in


----------



## honker85

S>D>S>U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuchiebangbang

Would be very helpful this fall, thanks


----------



## duckman247

pert near


----------



## drduck

Need one! For those waterfowlers starting the season soon GOOD LUCK, BE SAFE. Take a kid along! It is the future of our hunting tradition.


----------



## HOBBES

Bird Hitch is an awesome product. Have used them a few times. Definite :thumb:


----------



## Meyer8043

Pick me


----------



## DakotaYota

Thanks for a chance to win!

Those hitches are sweet!


----------



## jlsgeese

Thanks for the giveway count me in


----------



## J.D.

Im in!


----------



## blhunter3

I'm game. Thanks for the opportunity for free gifts.


----------



## G Man

Boy I would love to test one of those out! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## labman63

Count me in!


----------



## whitehorse

love to try it out


----------



## eye_guysd

I like these drawings,,, never won one yet but do like that somebody does...

sign me up I'd love to have one of these..


----------



## Norm70

i vant vone!!!!!!!


----------



## 6162rk

would love to try that silloguard


----------



## fc bllab

Nice! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## BadgerDucker

Thanks for the opportunity :beer:


----------



## allhunter

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## duckjunky

Please Count Me In :beer: Thanks for the chance.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Thanks for the Great giveaway!!!!!


----------



## guthy_15

I sure could use a sillogaurd!


----------



## rubberducky1984

love the hitch!!!!


----------



## Champ

Sign me up!!!


----------



## greenhead17

Would love a bird hitch. Thanks!


----------



## hudson river drake

im in


----------



## Brandon Cattanach

great opportunity for a great product. count me in


----------



## Horker23

Thanks waterfowl junkie!!


----------



## KEN W

Please enter me.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## kaczman

I would like to own one. They look awesome! count me in


----------



## Pikeguy

I'm in. The bird hitch works great.


----------



## macker13

Looks like a tough shell. Count me in.


----------



## Just Hunt

Your the man!


----------



## rottsrule

Awesome. Thanks for the opportunity WaterfowJunkie.


----------



## cowaterfowler

I'm in. Thank you


----------



## buhlbully

This would be great


----------



## Sky

excellent...thanks


----------



## strand87

Sign me up!

Thanks Waterfowl Junkie


----------



## N.F.A.T

Looks awesome.


----------



## brobones

Great products thanks for the chance


----------



## Shoot_it_down

AWSOME product! Thanks for the chance to win one!


----------



## NeckWringing101

Yes Please!!


----------



## bleevb

Pick me, pick me!


----------



## WaterfowlWarrior

Killing deer and drinking beer...or ducks


----------



## krsportsman

Hi Mike!!!


----------



## duknut1975

Put me in, thanks!


----------



## dsm16428

Throw my name in the hat Chris! Any chance of seeing this over on GHC?


----------



## DuckBuster

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## SnowSlammer

Thanks for the chance...count me in!!!


----------



## Gilmour

Thanks for the chance..the bird breaster is the coolest thing that I have ever seen...what an invention!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## wooduckie

Yes, please!


----------



## Wood Duck

Put my name in the hat please and Thank You.


----------



## waterboy1950

Iam awaterfowl junky w/ no hope of rehabilitation!!!PS. I dont want any help!!!! :beer:


----------



## t.crawford714

I'll give it a :sniper:


----------



## rooster_david

I could use the bird hitch! Thanks for the oppurtunity!


----------



## 495hp

I need a silloguard


----------



## take'em down

Would love a bird hitch!


----------



## MNget'emclose

Thanks for the opportunity to win. I would like to have either.


----------



## dianneshin996

workout - best electric cigarettes - e cigarette


----------



## jeremy z

This is a great product. Thanks for the chance to get one.


----------



## Bigredman

I'm new on here but thanks for the chance.


----------



## headshot

I never win.


----------



## collar boy

Looks like some good gear!


----------



## jaw1990

Poor college student who would like to win!


----------



## Northern_Skies

I always need more sillogaurds.


----------



## jesseshunting200

Thanks for the giveaway waterfowl junkie!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

thanks for the chance!


----------



## Nick Roehl

Count me in! Thanks.


----------



## fuzion24

I will tell you where to send the goods.


----------



## GR8HNTG

YES !


----------



## NDhunter08

Awsome!!


----------



## HonkerExpress

Sounds good to me. Awesome products to choose from.


----------



## hwdeuce

I would take one


----------



## mjschuette

i would like a hitch


----------



## CoyoteSlayer22

Awesome Thanks Waterfowl Junkie


----------



## Waterfowler40

thanks for the chance, giveaways great to help get people started, thanks again!


----------



## jamartinmg2

Count me in!


----------



## Hankinator

Sign me up !


----------



## benelliguyusa85

Thanks for supporting the site.


----------



## greenhead_shooter

2nd post!


----------



## twopopper

Sign me up again!!!!!


----------



## guppy

thanks Junkie


----------



## Bluegill2323

sounds great! count me in.


----------



## svedbygrace1987

Thanks for the chance, product looks awesome!


----------



## DeltaBoy

Thanks Waterfowl Junkie and Nodakoutdoors.com


----------



## petey4616

I've been looking at these for a couple of years now, but I'm too darn cheap and my knife still works (only slower...)!!! haha, great giveaway!


----------



## Duck Commander

thanks for the offer


----------



## alhunter

ill take it!


----------



## pat2121

i need a bird hitch!!


----------



## Bubba

Thanks for your support!!!


----------



## hwdeuce

Thanx for the chance


----------



## eyeslay3r

Thanks!


----------



## vtrons

Ba-Da-Bing

And THANKS Waterfowl Junkie


----------



## 495hp

Silloguard please!!!!


----------



## fredyghtrim089

hello..
seo consultant - baby bedding - crib bedding


----------



## WigeonKnow

Thanks!


----------



## BigA1

Count me in on this. Thanks


----------



## lewisdsaxt001

hello

chest workouts for men - indian remy wigs - lace wigs


----------



## gttraps

I'll take em!


----------



## gladysanderson233

Hello .... ..

quit smoking - best electronic cigarette - best electric cigarette


----------



## ILLmallard

These things rock!!!!


----------



## pat2121

I want one!!!!!


----------



## duckmander

id try to wear it out.


----------



## Nasty Nate

thanks waterfowl junkie for the chance three great products


----------



## U.P.Trapper

Count me in i would really enjoy this!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Thanks for the chance....


----------



## teamshakeandbake

thanks for the chance, sure would be handy!!


----------



## KurtB

thanks for the chance.


----------



## mattz

A BIRD HITCH would we nice...


----------



## hwdeuce

Count me in


----------



## killemall

thanks for this chance!!!!


----------



## buhlbully

Wow This would be great


----------



## Buck25

thanks for the chance!


----------



## fc bllab

awesome


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Pick me! Pick me! :beer:


----------



## BoB_25

Thanks for a shot!


----------



## mwachter27

IN


----------



## Startown12

Thanks!


----------



## macker13

What a deal!


----------



## londonarrow

Make sure to take a kid hunting!


----------



## poutpro

sure could have used this last weekend.


----------



## bluebird

BOOOO LSU


----------



## waterfowlerUSA

Thanks for the opportunity to win!


----------



## Pete

Used a hitch - wow!


----------



## kill em

Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## watrdog

Thank you.


----------



## esloan25

thanks for the chance!


----------



## FWLMOOD

Count me in!


----------



## sdgoosehunter16

Thanks Waterfowl Junkie!


----------



## nd_walleye

Count me in. Great concept.


----------



## snowgoosehunter

Could use a bird hitch! Thanks for the chance!!!!!


----------

